# 1977-78 Murray Fire Cat/King Kat repro decals, anyone need?



## one-adam-twelve (Oct 2, 2010)

I am currently in the process of having the flames and head badge decals for the Fire Cat bikes reproduced, anyone out there in need of these stickers let me know. You will not find these anywhere else.

Also in the works are repro stickers for the Murray King Kat and the red Sears Free Spirit version of these chopper bikes.

Picture of the bikes are below for reference.


----------



## Tidewater (Oct 2, 2010)

Man, I had one of those King Kats when they were brand new. At the time I hated it, couldn't ride wheelies, or jump ramps. Now....what the he** did I let go of and why?


----------



## one-adam-twelve (Nov 16, 2010)

Stickers are now available, I have them listed on ebay currently. Search my user name 'one-adam-twelve' on there. Mention this forum and I will deduct 10% on the invoice.  See pictures.


----------



## Michmx1 (Oct 8, 2021)

one-adam-twelve said:


> I am currently in the process of having the flames and head badge decals for the Fire Cat bikes reproduced, anyone out there in need of these stickers let me know. You will not find these anywhere else.
> 
> Also in the works are repro stickers for the Murray King Kat and the red Sears Free Spirit version of these chopper bikes.
> 
> Picture of the bikes are below for refer






one-adam-twelve said:


> I am currently in the process of having the flames and head badge decals for the Fire Cat bikes reproduced, anyone out there in need of these stickers let me know. You will not find these anywhere else.
> 
> Also in the works are repro stickers for the Murray King Kat and the red Sears Free Spirit version of these chopper bikes.
> 
> Picture of the bikes are below for referenc






one-adam-twelve said:


> I am currently in the process of having the flames and head badge decals for the Fire Cat bikes reproduced, anyone out there in need of these stickers let me know. You will not find these anywhere else.
> 
> Also in the works are repro stickers for the Murray King Kat and the red Sears Free Spirit version of these chopper bikes.
> 
> Picture of the bikes are below for reference.



I am doing a full restoration on my Fire Cat. Do you have or know someone that has all of the parts? I have the frame, pedals, handlebars, grips and the forks only. I need everything. I can start with the decals. Thanks!


----------



## Michmx1 (Nov 4, 2021)

one-adam-twelve said:


> I am currently in the process of having the flames and head badge decals for the Fire Cat bikes reproduced, anyone out there in need of these stickers let me know. You will not find these anywhere else.
> 
> Also in the works are repro stickers for the Murray King Kat and the red Sears Free Spirit version of these chopper bikes.
> 
> Picture of the bikes are below for reference.



I need the badge and flames! I know this post is old but are they still available??


----------



## Michmx1 (Nov 4, 2021)

one-adam-twelve said:


> Stickers are now available, I have them listed on ebay currently. Search my user name 'one-adam-twelve' on there. Mention this forum and I will deduct 10% on the invoice.  See pictures.



I need the badge and stickers. How do I purchase them?


----------

